# Attention haunters in NC/SC - Actor Workshop September 3rd



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Drew Badger (Big Scary Show) and Tony Cooke (Haunted Pyramids) present Boo Camp 101 - an interactive haunted house actor training workshop guaranteed to make your actors scarier. Learn the basics of working at a haunted attraction, haunted trail, or other attraction. Boo Camp 101 covers the following topics:

Safety
Foundations of horror
The S.C.A.R.E. technique
Improvisational exercises
What to do when things go wrong
And much more.

Boo Camp 101 will be held SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 3rd at Broncos 3N1 Club - 2543 W Franklin Bv in Gastonia, NC, beginning at 2:00pm and running until - ? Afterwards, those over 21 are invited to enjoy the nightlife of Broncos Nightclub. 

Haunt owners: Bring merchandise (t-shirts, hats, etc) to sell or trade, or hold a job fair and hire participants to work in your haunts, and network with other haunters.

Cost is $25.00 / person and covers 4-6 hours of instruction, water, and snacks. Lectures will be in air conditioned comfort and some exercises will be outdoors. Wear comfortable shoes.


Email: [email protected] to register or for more information.

www.rabidbadger.org


----------

